# How To Open A Waltham Case



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

I have a full hunter that I inherited from my grandfather - probably made around the end of WW1.

The fron cover pops open when you press the winder but not sure how to open the back to find the seriel number etc.

There is a very small indent in the case which I guess is to take some sort of tool to open the back. As it is gold I am reluctant to try doing this with a screwdriver or knife.

Is there a special tool I could buy?

thanks for your help.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The indents are usually for a case knife:-

CASE KNIFE

Masking tape on the case may help to avoid "slippages" marking it.

There are other special tools with screwed blades but these tend to be used by watchmakers only as they are very expensive.

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

When you do get it open you might find this useful

http://www.antique-pocket-watch.com/waltham-pocket-watch-serial.html


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You should be able to open it with your thumbnail in the indent...that's what its for...the average bloke back in at turn of the century didn't have a 'caseknife'......


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys - thumb nail hasn't worked so far so may try eithet the case knife or take it into a repairer. Maybe the case is a bit tight as it has not been opened since I had it serviced in 1980!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Richy

Unless you already have them, get hold of a proper case holder and back opener, they are available from either that auction site or CousinsUK.

On obtaining those, you should be able to remove the case back easily and all will be revealed.

Do keep us updated on what you find.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a couple of very small folding knives that I use for opening a pocket watch case that I am wearing at the time. One I hang on a gold chain and the shoe hangs on a silver chain. Both do the job perfectly.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The knife fits neatly into the indent.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

And pops the back open.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally got a case opener of the bay so popped open the double back cases.

On the very inside where the movement sits it says A>W>WCo Waltham MAS. 15 jewel and on the insiode of the case it says English Make, This case guaranteed to wear 10 years and the nmumbers 305229 with 42 below that.

The outer case has Star then Dennison trade mark and the number 305229.

Came in a box from Sanders Limited (The leading London Goldsmiths) with branches in Camden, Brixton, Lewisham, Streatham, Peckham, Kingsland, Putney, Balham, Sutton and Hackney


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

What is the serial number on the watch movement?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I need a magnifying glass to be sure but think it is 21978872 which would date it at 1918 - sounds about right and probably a treat to himself and gift from parents when he returned from WW1.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

You're right. 1918 would be the date of production. The movement is a 16 size, 1908 Model, Grade 620, with 15 jewels and is unadjusted. The 620 Grade was a popular mid grade movement produced in the 1899 and 1908 Models and they were in production from 1899 to 1932 with a total of well over half a million produced. In 1918, 32000 were made.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You should be able to open it with your thumbnail in the indent...that's what its for...the average bloke back in at turn of the century didn't have a 'caseknife'......


no he had a screwdriver :wallbash:


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

Wonder how many old heirlooms have been ruined by someone trying to pry open a pocket watch case that has a screw on back? That makes me cringe to think about it.


----------

